# anesthesia for facet block



## diane1217 (Jan 8, 2010)

I am coding for anesthesia given for facet block.  The new facet block codes (64490,64493) crosswalk over to 01935 w/ 01936 being an alternate.  The surgeon is injecting steroid and Marcaine, so isn't this considered a therapeutic injection for the pt's back pain?  What would a surgeon inject into the facet for it to be considered a diagnostic injection?

Any help is greatly appreciated!
Diane


----------



## hgolfos (Jan 8, 2010)

I think that you could use the solution you mentioned for either.  The physician injects the patient and if the pain does not go away he/she is able to rule out a specific dx like spondylosis.  Likewise, it could be used therapeutically to treat spondylosis.  I would check with your docs as to the purpose and educate them on documentation.


----------



## marvelh (Jan 14, 2010)

Local anesthetic, i.e. Lidocaine or Marcaine, is typically injected for diagnostic facet joint injections.


----------

